# Poorboys Pro Polish by hand



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Was thinking of trying some Poorboys Professional Polish. Don't have a polisher so will be using by hand. Have been very impressed with Poorboys waxes for ease of use, so hoping their polish will be easy too. 

How do people rate this product?

Thanks.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe Pro Polish is a chemical cleaner in real so should work ok as a cleanser by hand. But, please correct me if I'm wrong. It may still have some abrasives too.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

It's indeed a cleaner, but it has also some light abrasives inside,
so it will correct also some small scratches.

Although i've never used it myself


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's got an abrasive action and works well by hand to remove light scratches. I tried it as an alternative to AG paint renovator. I think it out performs it and topped off with black hole leaves a great Finnish.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have ordered some of this polish so will see how I get on. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Let us know what you think of this product when used


----------



## flatlinerz (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah I would like to know how this product is too


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Ordered mine today and will be testing it tomorrow (+ Black Hole and EX-P) on a 330d. Will post my findings and photos in the next few days


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

sub'd
wondering if it will work on bm's hard paint, as the CG v38 didn't (machine polishing)
and looking forward to ex-p as mine is ordered


----------



## Casper2 (May 25, 2013)

I used pro polish with a DA mashine and it worked very well. It removed washing swirls. I'm happy with the product.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

My work tomorrow will be done by hand. I'll try to keep the photos as honest as possible, with 50/50's if time allows.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Casper2 said:


> I used pro polish with a DA mashine and it worked very well. It removed washing swirls. I'm happy with the product.


did the car have soft or hard paint? I tried CG V38 with a fninishing pad on my BM. did give a great gloss, but didn't take any swirls away...


----------



## Casper2 (May 25, 2013)

It's medium paint type (Peugeot 308). I used a Menzerna Finishing Pads (Yellow color pad).


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

what the difference between the pro polish and ssr1?


----------



## Casper2 (May 25, 2013)

SSR1 is a polish and pro polish is a light polish / finish polish.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I've got Poorboy's Pro Polish and its just a chemical paint cleanser type polish, there's no abrasives I can feel. The Heavy Duty Pro Polish has abrasives in it. 

I use the Pro Polish to hit black cars before abrasive polishing with a white pad. Defects are so pronounced on black that the finish often looks worse than it really is. Going over the car quickly with the Pro Polish lets me see what is what and removes all the surface stains.

I'll do the same with white if the paint is dingy and stained.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

It definately has some strong petroleum distillates in it. I have had the velcro become 'unglued' on a pad that got too wet with Pro Polish.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

I've not used either but wonder whether one of the SSR products, Maybe SSR2 may be better than pro polish for removing swirls by hand. The SSR products are more abrasive and I have been told that results can be achieved by hand with these, just not sure pro polish will be abrasive enough to make a significant diffference by hand unless the paint is very soft.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I used it today and would have to agree with DJBailey; there seemed to be little to no cut at all, and whilst it was a nice enough product to use it seems to be a preparatory cleansing product for sealant or wax as opposed to an abrasive polish. Only my findings on a BMW 330d and not scientific by any means.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

3dom said:


> I used it today and would have to agree with DJBailey; there seemed to be little to no cut at all, and whilst it was a nice enough product to use it seems to be a preparatory cleansing product for sealant or wax as opposed to an abrasive polish. Only my findings on a BMW 330d and not scientific by any means.


Hard to tell when worked by hand. You need a polisher to see the real cutting potential with a product.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

The Evo 3 that I compared it against was obvious enough by hand but thanks anyway


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

3dom said:


> The Evo 3 that I compared it against was obvious enough by hand but thanks anyway


What sort of finish did this give and do you have any 50/50's? I'm looking for a good polish to apply by hand to correct some swirl marks. Currently leaning towards P1.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Autosmart Evo 3 all of the time so I suppose my experience and confidence in it helps a great deal. I didn't get any 50/50's as my camera just couldn't capture these 'honestly', therefore the was no real point in uploading them in support of this purpose. 
Sorry.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Wout_RS said:


> Let us know what you think of this product when used


Used it yesterday after claying. Goes on easily though I probably used slightly too much in one go as a bit of trouble getting it all off. Used a MF applicator to begin with and didn't go so well so swapped to a foam applicator and much better. Buffed off with Eurow MF cloth.

Think I might look at a bigger polishing pad but that is for convenience and not about the polish.

Overall very impressed.


----------

